# Dungeons and Dragons



## Meatbucket (Dec 23, 2010)

I better not be the only uber nerd in this place that plays this.  Come on, speak up and admit it!
Favourite class/race.
Favourite edition.
Blah blah blah.

D&D stuff goes here.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 23, 2010)

after many many years of not playing I was introduced to the new 3.5 Rules and a system called Pathfinder. I must say it has improved immensely from the old 2.0 rules. I migth just start playing full time again (provided I can find fellow nerds to play)


----------



## Jazzercize (Dec 23, 2010)

cmon d&d is a game for kids. all the adults have moved onto Cataclysm   


/SARCASM


----------



## Auyard (Dec 23, 2010)

If only. . . I can't find anybody to play.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 23, 2010)

I do!

When I do play (quite rare an event for the last years), it's either 3.5 edition or pathfinder.

I'd play exclusively warrior/wizards or rogue types, but somehow I always end up being a cleric.


----------



## failshredder (Dec 23, 2010)

I like 1st edition and before (using Swords and Wizardry to run an approximation of OD&D right now, actually). Rulesets designed for "sandbox"-type games work better for me.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 23, 2010)

I play 4th edition, I own the Dungeon Master's Guide 1 & 2, Player's Handbook 1 & 2 and Monster's Manual 1 & 2, I play DPS characters usually (warrior or mage) and I've played this afternoon (about 4 hours )


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 24, 2010)

Human Samurai


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 24, 2010)

I play! But the GM always flakes out on us. It's rather lame. For the past month, we've been stuck inside an underground fortress in prison, waiting to escape, we made bone lockpicks, sleeping spell things, and the guards are gone...
First time I've ever played, I got addicted but the GM seems to not care. haha


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 24, 2010)

I haven't played since I was 12! I think it was Third Edition rules or something? I know it was the one after AD&D.

I've always embraced my inner nerd, but D&D was never something I could anyone else interested in. Back OT, though, when I did play, I was always a human warrior/paladin. Now that I'm older and know more about RPG's, any new character would be either a magic-user or a combination of that.

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 25, 2010)

Also we should make this a combination of several other Paper and Pencil games. My Group is starting a Star Wars campaign


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 25, 2010)

I played a lot of AD&D and AD&D seond edition, did'nt really like 3rd and onwards editions as they really weren't the same game. Adult life had scattered my playing group ages ago already anyway. Yes, that was 20+ years ago. :'(


----------



## Gamba (Dec 25, 2010)

Me too, I used to play a lot of AD&D back on the day, didn't like the 3rd as well. 
I used to like to play the oriental adventures human/ninja the one who has 1d2 lifepoints 
other than that, psionics and the regular wizard and that clockwork mage from Alkadin


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish D&D had more of an online presence. At least that I know of. It's not the same as sitting around a table with a group of fellow adventurers, but it'd be nice for kids like me. All my friends are "too cool" for paper-and-pencil RPGs. That's what you get for being a scenester, I guess 

If any of you guys could point me towards ANYTHING of that ^^ I'd be semi-eternally grateful


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 26, 2010)

Great to see all the responses! Sorry I haven't replied to any yet. Holidays. /excuse

I've been playing for like 6 years now, started on 3.0. Favourite is 3.5, currently playing 4.0 and it's not too bad. I've done Forgotten Realms, Zombie, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Warcraft, original content, modern and post apocalyptic campaigns, technically played 2.0 (or AD&D) since that's what the Baldur's Gate computer games ran on.

Generally lean towards melee fighters/tanking classes in mostly all games I play. Fighters, Paladins, Jedi Guardians for Star Wars. In the three campaigns I'm playing in, one is a 3.5 game where I'm a Half-Orc Swordsage, in the 4.0 game I got going, I'm a Minotaur Warden (crazyass lightning tank thing. Yeyah.) and in a weird tweaked, zombie apocalypse game I'm playing myself who is dressed up as Boromir since the setting is that we were trying to escape from Comicon down in the convention center in downtown San Diego. We're all playing ourselves but since we're a bunch of nerds our clothing is all cosplay. I was lucky to have a wooden sword and wooden shield. My cousin wasn't as lucky. He has a plastic handgun, however he -is- dressed up as Eddie Dean.

TL;DR - Meatbucket's WAYYYYYYY to much of a fucking nerd.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 26, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Great to see all the responses! Sorry I haven't replied to any yet. Holidays. /excuse
> 
> I've been playing for like 6 years now, started on 3.0. Favourite is 3.5, currently playing 4.0 and it's not too bad. I've done Forgotten Realms, Zombie, Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Warcraft, original content, modern and post apocalyptic campaigns, technically played 2.0 (or AD&D) since that's what the Baldur's Gate computer games ran on.
> 
> ...



Im going to be something of a "Witchhunter" of sorts in the SW campaign. Hunting down force users lol


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 26, 2010)

My ex and I used to play in a campaign that I think lasted about 6 years. We're playing in another one now. 

I tried the 4.0 system but i'm still totally stuck on 3.5. There's just too much material out there to put it away.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 26, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> Also we should make this a combination of several other Paper and Pencil games. My Group is starting a Star Wars campaign



QFT!

I might be playing a imensely long session of Wheel of Time RPG tomorrow (Monday) and next Friday with my dad and my best friend. And I know I definitely need the Star Wars one (Darkside Marauder after Prestigiing (sp?)). Next one I'll buy tought is the A Song of Ice and Fire one, by Green Ronin (or the one by Guardians of Order, not sure yet).

TL;DR : I'm a huge nerd and an extensive Wizards of the Coast fan


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2010)

I play weekly with 3 other Engineering alumni peers and a recent addition science guy.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been wanting to learn/play but no one around here wants a nub and or new person in their campaign which is bullshit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2010)

I used to play a bit with friends. Usually would end up playing a halfling rogue. Michael Greenbottle pwns your soul.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 29, 2010)

To follow up, I play 3.25, a cross of 3.5 and 3.0 back home. My favourite character was a human cleric with the war domain, as well as I think good and something else. This character was an absolute destructor beast, buff up and melee to hell. Large melee cleric = doom to all.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 7, 2011)

If only. D: I even know where to play, but I can't get a ride!


----------



## Variant (Jan 13, 2011)

Nope, not at all alone. Ran it for years, mainly this awesomely awesome (and forgotten) campaign: 







Plus a good bit of Shadowrun, Call Of Cthulhu, TMNT & Other Strangeness, and a few others. I had a shot at resurrecting a campaign last year but found it was really hard to find the time to get shit together to GM. *MIGHT* pick it up again this year and/or start up a Star Wars Saga campaign. Fellow real (aka tabletop) RPG'ers in the PDX are are welcome to hit me up to further motivate me. 

/dorkmode


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 13, 2011)

Was in a great 3.5 core game (as in core rulebooks based characters/classes). Dwarven beserker/cleric of Hanseath the god of beer and war. I had tenets (or was that Tennents) and everything. Sadly due to work presuures I had to give it up.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 13, 2011)

Variant said:


>



Jeff Grubb's the man.
Also, getting together tomorrow for the 4e campaign I'm in currently. Minotaur Warden, fuck yer!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 13, 2011)

Been playing on and off since I was 12.....that's a whole lot of dice rolling and time spent scribbling notes amidst dorks, nerds and other social malcontent's where I fitted in nicely 

Al Qadim was superb - I actually still own all of that Campaign + supplements and I do admit to a fondness for Ravenloft but I tend to like pre 3.5 games rather more than the warped munchin offshoot it seems to have become recently......

On top of the various AD&D Settings I've got a huge amount of material for a lot of the White Wolf games (Vampire, Werewolf, Mage and Wraith etc) as well as Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay, Call of Cthulhu, Cyberpunk, Runequest, more Call of Cthulhu and a host of other games. I've even got the Wheel of time hardback and supplement sat around somewhere - another great if unsupported product!


----------

